# Training DVDs



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

Out of all the training DVDs on the market if you could only have one set which would it be? (Lardy, Rorem, Graham, Farmer, etc.)


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I think it's hard to beat Evan Graham's SmartWork dozen or so DVDs. Just for the sheer volume of the matter. 

Others are good (i've seen most of them), but Evan simply has soooo much material.

I know I'm right about this, because it's *MY* opinion.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

I have to agree I have Evans and for a person training a dog by my self for the first time. Evan gets my vote.


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

If you were to start your pup with the Jackie Mertens method in the video Sound Beginnings. This starts at day one that you bring the pup home. Then at 3 mos or so move into Bill Hillmann's method for the next month or so. Then your pup will be fully ready for Rick Stawski's method in the Fowl Dawgs video series. You will be one tough competitor in what ever game you play. It does not matter if you run HT or FT or hunt the heck out of your dog, youe pup will be a joy to work with, with the foundation of these three great programs. For those that have not seen any of these videos, one must get their hands on a copy of each. Bill's is fantastic for the time frame that his program covers. Then Rick's takes you home to a season finished dog.

My vote goes to Fowl Dawgs!


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

I Like

Danny & Judy's videos.
All Three Fowl Dog videos.
Ivan Balabanov
Regards
Jeff Towler
www.marshhawkretrievers.com


----------



## Ross Byers (May 16, 2008)

I like Stawski's Fowl Dawg series out of everthing I have...Lardy, Farmer, Smartworks and several others...


----------

